# Frage zu Kräuterskillung



## lusti (27. November 2007)

Hoi

Ich habe meinen 2. Bruf Lederer verlernt und will nun Kräuterkunde machen.Wo fange ich am besten mit farmen an damit ich schnell auf 300 komme?Thx


----------



## Pomela (28. November 2007)

Dir bleibt nur der Weg über Low-Level-Gebiete. 
Skill in Kräuterkunde : 5 = Gebiet zum Leveln


----------



## Dupree (28. November 2007)

wenn du ally bist kannste guut im wald bei sw anfangen zu sammeln. da kommste schnell bis lvl60


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (1. Dezember 2007)

was fürn kram redet ihr da?

Zitat Dupree: da kommste schnell bis lvl 60... *Lol*

Zitat Pomela: Skill in Kräuterkunde : 5 = Gebiet zum Leveln *rofl*

Geh als erstes nen paar pflanzen... so ca. bis du skill 40 hast in wald von elwyn (holzfällerlager eingeschlossen)

dann gehst du nach westfall, von da aus nach rotkamm und dann nach dämmerwald, ab welchem skill du die gebiete wechseln musst merkst du daran ob du nurnoch pflanzen findest die unter deiner skillgrenze sind, sprich: sie bringen nach dem 1 - 3 mal kein skill mehr. so hab ich das gemacht! (Vorrausgesetzt du bist überhaupt Allianz^^)

Ansonsten müsstest du mal googeln, da wird sicherlich nen skillguide für kräuterkunde zu finden sein!

MfG
Bravo

PS: vom dämmerwald gehst du dann halt immer weiter... nach Schlingendorntal(da wirste ne ganze zeit skillen können) und von da aus weiter, wie du halt auch lvlst^^ eig. solltest du dir die berufe ja mit lvl 10 holen so das es dann synchron mit deinem lvl hoch geht, aber umskillen is na klar immer sone sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (1. Dezember 2007)

na? Am Witzstein geleckt?

Nehmen wir mal Skill 300. Den Teile man durch 5 = 60
Das bedeutet, dass du die Kräuterpunkte um 300 am ehesten dort bekommst, wo Mobs mit ca. Level 60 rumlaufen, oder?

Andersrum... in einen Gebiet bekommste durchs Pflücken keine Punkte mehr. Aber wo sollst du hin? Skillx5= bestes Gebiet.

Denk vorher nach bevor du das anzweifelst, was ich sage... ausserdem hätte ein Blick auf meine Signatur genügt, um auf den Kräuterguide zu kommen...


----------



## NetterOnkel (2. Februar 2008)

Also ich war mit 55 schon in der neuen Welt in Schattrath und habe meinen Beruf auf 300 erweitert und dann immer noch in der alten Welt die Blümchen gepflückt. 

Die waren zwar nur noch grün, aber bis 60 war ich locker auf 335. Und dann mit jetzt 62 habe ich Kräuterkunde auf 375 und Alchemie auf 355. Nur rechtzeitig damit anfangen zu sammeln und dann nebenbei machen, oder einfach farmen gehen bis man in dem Gebiet dann nebenbei pflücken kann.


----------

